# Cookbook on Food of Spain



## willtherebefood (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like to learn more about Spanish cooking. What would be the first cookbook to buy?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

1080 Recipes would be my recommendation. 
It's a little terse, but covers just about everything. A classic in spain. There's a beautiful follow up book on tapas as well.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

I add Cooking from the Heart of Spain by Janet Mendel and Catalan Cuisine by Colman Andrews.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

The New Spanish Table by Anya von Bremzen is about contemporary Spanish cooking rather than classic Spanish dishes. Well worth a look.


----------

